# How to adjust a lightroom preset's locked level



## Phil Tsang (Apr 29, 2015)

Hi all,

I've just bought a preset and i would like to fine tune some setting of it but i discovered that the level of the histogram can't adjust(locked?)

You can see the right part of the level,i tried to adjust it but it was locked.

Attached the histogram,please take a look for me,thanks!

Phil


----------



## clee01l (Apr 29, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  The histogram needs to be in Develop and you need to place the cursor inside the histogram and when hovering over one of the section lines the cursor will change. When that happens, you can adjust the size of the regions.  However, there is a better way. The Tone curve panel lets you choose the same regions and use the adjustment sliders to control the intensity of a region as well as controlling region width with the triangle under the curve. Also, you can enter point curve mode and add more points, changing both amplitude and width. You can aisles save these custom point curve adjustments as Tone curve presets  to be uses like the three tone curve presets that ship with LR.


----------

